# Utiliser un PowerBook comme DisqueDur d'un autre mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2003)

mon mac de bureau est un PowerMac G4 sous OS 9,1 et je veux utiliser mon PowerBook G4 sous OS 9,2 comme disque dur : je le branche sous firewire, j'appuie sur T, j'ai l'icône balladeuse sur l'écran du PowerBook mais le disque ne monte pas sur le PowerMac G4  ... pas de chance : quel est le problème ?


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2003)

J'ai eu le même problème mais avec un disque Firewire externe, en fait le seul élément qui peut te manquer c'est éventuellement de la patience : mon disque dur montait parfois après dix minutes ou plus.

Cela tient peut-être de la superstition mais je lançais l'application "informations système Apple" en réactualisant l'onglet "périphériques / volumes"

Sinon, vérifie que les extensions firewire sont bien activées dans le système de ton powermac.

volà voilà


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Je suis tres interessé par le sujet, j'ai aussi un powermac et un powerbook et je voudrais savoir quel est la manip à faire pour lesconnecter en FW aussi bien sous os9 que osx ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Je suis tres interessé par le sujet, j'ai aussi un powermac et un powerbook et je voudrais savoir quel est la manip à faire pour lesconnecter en FW aussi bien sous os9 que osx ? 

Merci d'avance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour cela, on prend le temps de lire le 1 er message de ce tread, tout y est dit (a part que pour lui, ça ne marrche pas)!
sinon, on se sert de l'aide mac, vachement pratique...


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * mon mac de bureau est un PowerMac G4 sous OS 9,1 et je veux utiliser mon PowerBook G4 sous OS 9,2 comme disque dur : je le branche sous firewire, j'appuie sur T, j'ai l'icône balladeuse sur l'écran du PowerBook mais le disque ne monte pas sur le PowerMac G4  ... pas de chance : quel est le problème ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

anonyme, tu devrais demarrer avec T avant de le raccorder à l'autre mac.


----------



## minime (27 Février 2003)

Sinon on fait une recherche dans le forum et on trouve -&gt; simonganiere.ch: Utiliser le mode Target.


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

anonyme, tu devrais demarrer avec T avant de le raccorder à l'autre mac.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Sans vouloir désobliger quiconque, il l'a fait et indiqué dans son post non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha oui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors tu lui dis de passer le PowerBook en mode target (d'où le T) avant d'allumer le Powermac, ce qu'l n'a pas précisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui bon, cela m'arrive parfois de r éagir plus vite que mon nombre (et surtout que mon cerveau) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toutes mes confuses


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

d'aprés son message, il a d'abord branché, puis demarré avec T, d'ou mon conseil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais comme tu le precise sur ton premier post, il peut s'agire d'un probleme d'extensions firewire.
a+


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Ficelle est toujours aussi désagréable avec moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( peut être qu'il a un probleme affectif et qu'il transfère sur moi ? ) Et après on dit que c'est moi qui suit incorrect...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voir ses messages à mon égard ... Et pourtant je ne connais pas ce Mossieur ! juré-craché !!....

( j'attends avec impatience sa prochaine réponse caractérielle )


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Ficelle est toujours aussi désagréable avec moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( peut être qu'il a un probleme affectif et qu'il transfère sur moi ? ) Et après on dit que c'est moi qui suit incorrect...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voir ses messages à mon égard ... Et pourtant je ne connais pas ce Mossieur ! juré-craché !!....

( j'attends avec impatience sa prochaine réponse caractérielle )   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu serais pas un peu parano, toi, des fois...?


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Ben regarde ses messages avant de dire n'importe quoi !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pour cela, on prend le temps de lire le 1 er message de ce tread, tout y est dit (a part que pour lui, ça ne marrche pas)!
sinon, on se sert de l'aide mac, vachement pratique...   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le "vachement" qui te dérange ou le "pratique" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Faut arrêter de voir le mal partout, tu vas te faire mal au ventre et nous lasser..._


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

C'est ce message là associé à tous les autres que tu n'as pas lu, ET DONC TU NE PEUX PAS JUGER EN TOUTE OBJECTIVITE !!


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est ce message là associé à tous les autres que tu n'as pas lu, ET DONC TU NE PEUX PAS JUGER EN TOUTE OBJECTIVITE !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

et oui, c'est bien connu, j'ai la reputation d'etre un emmerdeur qui passe son temps a jeter tout le monde sur le forum, j'ai meme jamais approché un mac de ma vie.
je me suis reveillé un matin en me disant : tiens, je vais pourrir la life de Powerbook 867.
et ça marche, content le ficelle, 4000 post à faire chier le monde !

bref, sans blague, je me suis precipité pour repondre à tes questions le jour de ton inscription, mais le ton que tu as employé m'a rapidement dérangé... 
si tu n'apprecis pas le ton de macgé, va donc faire un tour ailleurs, il y a plein d'autre forums mac.
mais franchement, avant de poser une question, meme si elle ne manque pas de sens, prend le temps de lire ce qui a put etre dit avant.
a+


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pour cela, on prend le temps de lire le 1 er message de ce tread, tout y est dit (a part que pour lui, ça ne marrche pas)!
sinon, on se sert de l'aide mac, vachement pratique...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oulala c qui ca powerbook867 ?? Le gars , il sait vraiment pas lire , on se demande il a quel age ?
Je sais tres bien que moi meme je suis un emmerdeur de premiere mais a ce point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir,


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Bon je vois que tu n'as pas changé, tu n'arretes pas de chercher des poux dans la tete aux gens. Ta vie doit etre bien triste si tu n'as pas autre chose à faire qu'à m'embêter.


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Oulala c qui ca powerbook867 ?? Le gars , il sait vraiment pas lire , on se demande il a quel age ?
Je sais tres bien que moi meme je suis un emmerdeur de premiere mais a ce point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir,   * 

[/QUOTE]

manquait plus que toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'ailleurs, je l'avais comparé a toi dans son premier tread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'avait pas apprecié, pas cool le gars, hein ?!


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

manquait plus que toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'ailleurs, je l'avais comparé a toi dans son premier tread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'avait pas apprecié, pas cool le gars, hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as vu ficelle , il est grave ce gars non ?
Je suis pas pire que lui rassure moi ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

on demande gribouille et son desinfectant de toute urgence !


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on demande gribouille et son desinfectant de toute urgence !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Que font les modos ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

T'as vu ficelle , il est grave ce gars non ?
Je suis pas pire que lui rassure moi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Bon lache moi les baskets Ficelle !


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Bon lache moi les baskets Ficelle !   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as quel age ?


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

et toi?


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * et toi?   * 

[/QUOTE]

19 ans je ne caches rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors tu as quel age ? Parce que reagir ainsi je te donnes 17 ans pas plus


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

En fait j'en ai 6 mais je suis surdoué pour mon âge !


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

on se calme, nous ne sommes pas dans le bar !


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on se calme, nous ne sommes pas dans le bar !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non , j'allais redresser ce thread , t'inquetes pas ficelle


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

bon ficelle va boire un coup ! et calme toi un peu !


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * bon ficelle va boire un coup ! et calme toi un peu !   * 

[/QUOTE]

je te rappelles que tu es l'ennervé de ce tread.....
moi y'en a etre parfaitement calme !


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

moi etre zen, moi faire yoga


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Ficelle, peux tu me lacher les baskets ?


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je te rappelles que tu es l'ennervé de ce tread.....
moi y'en a etre parfaitement calme !   * 

[/QUOTE]


Cherche pas ficelle , il est encore plus casse c***** que moi et encore plus tetu que moi alors


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

c'est lui qui me cherche....


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

moi aussi je le suis , tétu ....


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

Réponds a mon message privé stp powerbook867


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Je t'aime bien Mac gregor.
quandest ce qu'on part en vacances ensemble ?


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

Non , d'abord c SirMacGregor , ok ?
Merci de repondre a mes messages prives


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Ca fait beaucoup de réponses pour un simple problème ...


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

je prefere l'école public


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

1 - clické déposé du thread dans le bar
2 - pomme W

_(on n'est pas obligé d'attendre le 1 pour passer au 2)_


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca fait beaucoup de réponses pour un simple problème ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est epuisant... j'espere que l'anonyme y trouvera quand meme reponse à son probleme.

pwb867, promis, je ne poste plus là ou tu postes !


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Merci ficelle t'es gentil. Finalement on est de la meme famille !
alors cessons ces gamineries et serrons nous la main. Le monde Mac est si petit ( 3% des possesseurs d'ordinateurs )


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

C'est du pipo ces 3 pourcents... Ca veut rien dire... je pense qu'il doivent sortir ces chiffres en ce basant sur les machines vendues, non ?

Parce que moi je trouve ça débile ! Pourquoi ?
Parce que les macs, même vieux servent encore
Parce que les gens gardent leur machines plus longtemps
et surtout PARCE QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait du bien


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * C'est du pipo ces 3 pourcents...    * 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois que les stat ne tiennent pas compte de mes 14 machines ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups, je ne devais plus poster ici, oim !


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

oups, je ne devais plus poster ici, oim !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vilain ficelle...


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Février 2003)

Et oui 3% dans le monde et 4% en France ! 

Nous sommes l'élite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne l'oublions pas, dans la qualité de nos messages....


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2003)

MDR...EXCELLENT...HéHé.
En plus Ficelle est un motard alors.


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

personne n'a vu mes baskets ???


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

pas vu, mais ce sujet pas dans tout les sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou ça sont le modo ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * MDR...EXCELLENT...HéHé.
En plus Ficelle est un motard alors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oué merde, je vais devoir conduire la ficelle mobile ce matin !!


----------



## Cémoi (2 Mars 2003)

Après changement de câble (j'ai pris le FireWire de mon graveur) çà marche : c'est-à-dire que mon revendeur Apple ne m'avait pas vendu la bonne référence de câble (il faut je crois un haut débit). Conclusions :
- sur OSX (sur iMac), le DD du Powerbook apparaît magnifiquement en perspective : tout va bien.
- en revanche sur OS 9,1, le bureau du Powerbook se superpose à celui de mon PowerMac ce qui fait vraiment très désordre vu que le deux sont plutôt surchargés : dans ce cas quelqu'un connait-il un utilitaire adéquat ?


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cémoi:</font><hr /> * Après changement de câble (j'ai pris le FireWire de mon graveur) çà marche : c'est-à-dire que mon revendeur Apple ne m'avait pas vendu la bonne référence de câble (il faut je crois un haut débit). Conclusions :
- sur OSX (sur iMac), le DD du Powerbook apparaît magnifiquement en perspective : tout va bien.
- en revanche sur OS 9,1, le bureau du Powerbook se superpose à celui de mon PowerMac ce qui fait vraiment très désordre vu que le deux sont plutôt surchargés : dans ce cas quelqu'un connait-il un utilitaire adéquat ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Content de voir que tu as pu te débrouiller tout seul sur ce problème car ce n'est pas dans ce thread que tu aurais pu y trouver des réponses sensées à ton pb ...
Pour ton autre soucis, je ne sais pas. As-tu essayé de lancer une recherche dans l'aide apple pour le contourner ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Mars 2003)

si si, la premiere page contenait des reponses sensés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la superposition, utilise le menu affichage pour forcer le maintient du bureau trié.
une petite reconstruction du fichier desktop peut aussi corriger le probleme.
a+


----------

